# BB row or "Yates" row



## Captain T (Jun 22, 2009)

Which exercise is more beneficial for adding thickness?

When doing the Yates row you don't bend over as much as a regular BB row. Has anybody done both of these consistently enough to be able to give an opinion of which is better?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yates row


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats the yates row !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

nope, but the trad bent over row hits biceps less so i would say is better for back thickness. just an opinion, not formed from actual experience.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> Whats the yates row !!!!!!!!!!


its basically bent over bb rows performed with an underhand grip and a steeper incline on the body  feels nice and tight on the entire back,loovely


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> its basically bent over bb rows performed with an underhand grip and a steeper incline on the body  feels nice and tight on the entire back,loovely


hmm i do this now but with too much of a heavy weight, watching dorians training he held the weight at the top of the contraction with slow negatives? he only rowed 140 and his back was massive. Is this how most people do them?

God im feeling beta today, feel free to read my threads lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> hmm i do this now but with too much of a heavy weight, watching dorians training he held the weight at the top of the contraction with slow negatives? he only rowed 140 and his back was massive. Is this how most people do them?
> 
> *God im feeling beta today, feel free to read my threads lol*


y'see mate,thats what happens when you gay out on your cheat day,its been a slippery slope for you since.

sort it.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> y'see mate,thats what happens when you gay out on your cheat day,its been a slippery slope for you since.
> 
> sort it.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ive swapped deadlifts for wide grip pulls ups and cheat barbell curls for seated hammer curls in my back and biceps routine.

How horendously beta male of me. 2 extremely heavy exercises for 2 moderately low intensity LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dorian used more than 3plates for sure!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the Yates row when i do free weight rows which is very rare because i am not worried about back growth so normally i do some cable rows. My back turns blue when its relaxed which i am going to say is the sign of a big back once the rest of me turns blue i will start hitting back very hard again lol.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

my gym is **** i may aswell train with logs and stones, we just have an olympic bar and a lat pull down lol none of this modest stuff! i want a cable row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Where do you live Biff?! Even in sh1tty old Limerick there are at least 3 great quality gyms and your up in modern NI!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Where do you live Biff?! Even in sh1tty old Limerick there are at least 3 great quality gyms and your up in modern NI!


i live out in the sticks, a place called barnburgh its the countryside just outside of Doncaster but nearest town to me where i train is a place called mexbrough, its a complete dive!! rough as you like and the gym these is quite outdated and abused, not really well looked after at all, most of the dumbells arnt the weight they say they are lol as the owner has put massive blocks of weld on them as the weight rings were wobbly to holst them together.

Not the best gym, but ive been going there since i started training and every1 is friendly, just seems im the only person in the gym that actually seems dedicated and wants to train, its in a pretty shocking state and not really nice to train in


----------

